# FreeBSD 8.1 network error



## pczone (Oct 23, 2010)

I have 1 server running  FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1.

phpsysinfo show network Err.


```
Network Usage
Device		Received	Sent		Err/Drop
em0		0.00 KiB	0.00 KiB	[color="Red"]2425[/color]/0
```

I remove ipfw & ipfilter from kernel. I turn off all internet services. But the Err has continued to increase. I take the hdd to another server for test, the problem persists. After a few hours, the server's connection will fail.

I try 
[CMD=]netstat -i[/CMD]

It shows:

```
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs Idrop    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
em0    1500 <Link#1>      00:0c:29:9e:3c:3c     2678     0     0     2452     0     0
em0    1500 192.168.1.0   192.168.1.4            492     -     -      402     -     -
```


----------



## Savagedlight (Oct 27, 2010)

The script is displaying the Opkts as errors. It's an error with the script, not FreeBSD.


----------

